# 550 paracord braided duck call lanyards & game carriers



## ChiefAutoParts (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi, been a while sine posting here. Nice to be back.

Anyway, I would like to offer braided lanyards, small game carriers, and removable/adjustable double drops for your calls.

Been selling them around here and there, but mostly on the big Bay auction site & ksl.

One for $15, or 2 for $25.

Drops can be purchased separately, 4 for $12 or 8 for $20.

Handmade by me personally, made with strong and durable rot-free 550 paracord, made in the US.

Lanyards:
Double Loop Call Drops on the bottom.

I would be glad to tie in as many adjustable double call drops as you want.

Game carriers with and without carabiners:

Carry your game the easy way!
Ideal for ducks, geese, pheasants, doves, rabbits, squirrels and other small game.

To use, insert the bird's neck or foot into the loop, then pull the slipknot to tighten the loop. For larger game, use two loops.

The bird's weight keeps the loops tight. Toss the carrier tote over your neck and hike your game back home or to the boat. Carriers with carabiner clips can easily attach to the D-Ring on your waders.

It easily folds up and takes up very little space in your pack, blind bag or pocket. It can be machine washed or hand rinsed and dried for easy clean up.

This tote was made with a stout 550 paracord King Cobra braid in the middle section & adjustable slipknots ("Hangman's noose") on the ends of each of the drops.

Removable Adjustable double call drops:

"Hangman's Noose" slipknots will allow loops to tighten around your call's barrel and stopper for a secure fit on both pieces of the call.

Nothing worse that having your call come apart and having one piece of it go missing.

Swivel clasp allows you to add and easily remove calls, and position them on your lanyards. (Works with most types of existing paracord lanyards)

*****

Many different color choices, ranging from different camouflage styles to traditional colors, and to neon & florescent colors. Mix and match on each drop, or on sets of drops. Only a few colors are pictured though.

Willing to ship for $4 if you want. Located in Davis County. Willing to meet if desired.

Cash, PayPal, or Venmo. Possibly willing to trade for .22LR, .223/5.56mm factory ammunition, or 12 gauge waterfowl shells.

Send me a PM & we'll get started.

Thanks.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I've built many lanyards out of paracord. Use the Cobra Braid on the call lanyard like you used on the game carrier. They feel and look much nicer. Nice work BTW.


----------

